# What other little niches do you know about?



## bermudanibiru999 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey gang. We're all learning about gold. Where to find it, how to process it. But do you know anything else that's really not known and valuable? If so, share it with the rest of the community. 
Me? I just know there's money in catalytic converters cause there's platinum in there. But I know there's more hidden "valuables" in the world too. So holla.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2007)

Bermuda Dave,

The section on metal detecting is revealing new sources to my eyes. I've always known the stuff was out there, I just never had the inspiration to go after it. Now I have that feeling and the time is right for me.

Mark (ME CO) is really opening my eyes to some uncharted territories as well. You should read some of his excellent posts. That guy is going to teach us all a great deal.

The purest gold (judging from the pics only) I've seen posted herein is Tarvus and Harolds. I'm sure others have pure stuff too, but these guys have shown us their handi work first hand and that earns them my respect. My gold needs a bit of cleanup work to even get close to theirs in purity, but I'm learning better techniques everyday... practice makes perfect.

This forum is full of movers and shakers. Just remember to cross check EVERYONES information posted herein, you don't want to fall into a trap of misinformation and waste a lot of your hard earned money and time on bad info. If you find any mistakes or problems with my posts please let me know right away and I'll fix them up.

It's great to have you here.

Steve


----------



## ME CO (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Steve, I'm glad I can add another perspective to this gold thang. I once wanted to get into the urban mining mode for winter fun but time and space constraints have me bound. So I will continue to get ME gold the old fashion way haha. Always remember if it can't be grown it has to be mined- recycling is good but we still need a fresh supply. Mark





This is 6 oz. of gold I won in a fundraiser last Sept, the fundraiser was for legal funds fighting for OUR rights to go play in the dirt.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 31, 2007)

Mark,

NIIICCCCEEEE pan-o-gold.

Steve :lol:


----------

